# On using walkers



## Dusty (Jan 12, 2022)

__





						Baby and Great Grandfather Using Walkers Side by Side
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 12, 2022)

Or as my dad used to say, "Born with a bottle, die with a bottle."

Too cute Dusty.


----------



## Aliva (Jan 13, 2022)

Born with diapers  and leaving the same way


----------



## Dusty (Jan 14, 2022)

Aliva said:


> Born with diapers  and leaving the same way



Was told one should change baby diapers often along with politicians for the same reason.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 14, 2022)

Waiting to see how someone brings this thread back to metalworking now....


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 15, 2022)

Perhaps


CalgaryPT said:


> Waiting to see how someone brings this thread back to metalworking now....


 Perhaps a write up of the titanium hip now implanted on the person that was using the walker. Could you machine your own hip? Home installation not recommended.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 15, 2022)

Not a bad save 6.5 Fan.

Don’t forget the zerks.


----------



## historicalarms (Feb 5, 2022)

As a dude who just very recently became very dependent on a walker....are you boys making fun of us old bastards LOL


----------



## StevSmar (Feb 5, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Waiting to see how someone brings this thread back to metalworking now....


Here’s my attempt: Live by the sword, die by the sword, equip your walker accordingly.


----------



## historicalarms (Feb 5, 2022)

Now ya went and got the thought process working overtime....how could I mount a .50 BMG on a swivel to mine....be an attention grabber!!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 5, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> As a dude who just very recently became very dependent on a walker....are you boys making fun of us old bastards LOL


Can't speak for others, but in my case I am easing myself into the mindset that I will likely require a walker earlier than others. I want to be like my elderly aunt, who embraced every medical and mobility challenge with gusto and just kept going. My pride has a ways to go yet; I just hope I grow up enough in time to find dignity in old age.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 5, 2022)

So far so good over here.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 5, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> As a dude who just very recently became very dependent on a walker....are you boys making fun of us old bastards LOL


apparently ableism is funny.

well it is sometimes.

I have never had to use a walker, but I've had to use a cane repeatedly for extended times, and well as one of those chairs for the bath. My new retirement goal is to have a spa like master bath, with a bench seat built right into the shower... with hydronic heating.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 5, 2022)

My parents had one of those in Victoria they are really nice youll Need a squeegee though.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 5, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> apparently ableism is funny.
> 
> well it is sometimes.
> 
> I have never had to use a walker, but I've had to use a cane repeatedly for extended times, and well as one of those chairs for the bath. My new retirement goal is to have a spa like master bath, with a bench seat built right into the shower... with hydronic heating.



What no bar?  LOL


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 5, 2022)

Ah, Dusty are you looking for a wet bar?


----------



## LeakyCanoe (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 5, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> apparently ableism is funny.
> 
> well it is sometimes.
> 
> I have never had to use a walker, but I've had to use a cane repeatedly for extended times, and well as one of those chairs for the bath. My new retirement goal is to have a spa like master bath, with a bench seat built right into the shower... with hydronic heating.


Man that shower is nicer than than my house. Just missing a draft beer tap though. Likely an oversight.


----------

